
Do You Really Want to Be CTO? - mooreds
https://medium.com/swlh/do-you-really-want-to-be-cto-ff24d0884683
======
colanderman
Though, as, say, Chief Scientist, how much equity can one expect?

~~~
mooreds
And there's the rub. Less responsibility, but less ownership (I imagine). You
can't have everything.

